# Pontiac Logo (History)



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Does anyone know the history behind the Pontiac logo?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here ya go, do I win?



> A Native American Headdress was used as a logo until 1956. The current Pontiac logo represents a Native American arrowhead. An alternate slang term for the marque among performance enthusiasts includes Poncho. Another slang term used in the early stages of brand was "Indian" due the subject matter of its logo.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

NT91 said:


> Does anyone know the history behind the Pontiac logo?


Pontiac Logo = Indian Arrowhead

Pontiac was a chief/leader of the Ottawa tribe (1720-1769) in the Ohio Valley area that is now Michigan. He led a raid on Fort Detroit (British) in May 1763 that became known as Pontiac's rebellion and he enjoyed a short period of great influence among his own people.

Pontiac the man became a symbol of the native American "warrior" as a hero. I assume that's why Pontiac the car company adopted a hero from their own backyard as a figurehead for their brand.

Do not know specifically how the guys at the car company settled on this name/symbol rather than the Angry Beaver, etc.


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

The Oakland Motor Car Co., predecessor to Pontiac Motor, is founded by Edward M. Murphy on August 28, 1907 in Pontiac, Michigan.


----------



## pab13 (Apr 20, 2006)

Look at an old Pontiac from the 50's and you'll see the indian influence, pretty cool to see in person for a bloke from Aussie land.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

Be very careful here....you might catch the attention of some POS human rights group that think the logo is "offensive" to Indians. They'll eventually sue GM, forcing them to change it to something more "sensitive and tolerant.":shutme 

An example-My brother played football for Northeast Louisiana State Univ in Monroe (now called ULM). They're no longer the Indians for the same reasons above. Unbelievable.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

MoreMoonShine said:


> Be very careful here....you might catch the attention of some POS human rights group that think the logo is "offensive" to Indians. They'll eventually sue GM, forcing them to change it to something more "sensitive and tolerant.":shutme
> 
> An example-My brother played football for Northeast Louisiana State Univ in Monroe (now called ULM). They're no longer the Indians for the same reasons above. Unbelievable.


:agree 

I can't stand the Atlanta Braves, but I do the tomahawk chop, mainly because I know it offends the politically correct.:rofl:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*You know, it's funny: All the sudden over the past 3 or so years, you hear and read about the Native Americans (Indian tribes) raising hell about H.S. College, and pro sports teams that adopted Indian names as mascots etc. They want ALL schools, and pro teams to eliminate any Indian (Native American) reference from their school's nick names.

Instead of seeing it as an honor that teams have adopted different tribes, such as the Seminoles, Braves, Indians etc, they take it as a slam against their ancestry.

I have not read nor heard of any Indian group (Native American) slamming Pontiac for using an Indian (Native American) mark, or logo, or referencing their ancestry, to make money. 
*


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> * I have not read nor heard of any Indian group (Native American) slamming Pontiac for using an Indian (Native American) mark, or logo, or referencing their ancestry, to make money.
> *


Oh no, I haven't heard that they have either, I was just saying that in time, I'm sure it'll happen.....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

MoreMoonShine said:


> Oh no, I haven't heard that they have either, I was just saying that in time, I'm sure it'll happen.....


*The Cherokee nation suing GM for use of the arrow head I can believe it, in fact I can't believe it wasn't done already*


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

TexasAggie said:


> Be very careful here....you might catch the attention of some POS human rights group that think the logo is "offensive" to Indians. They'll eventually sue GM, forcing them to change it to something more "sensitive and tolerant.":shutme
> 
> An example-My brother played football for Northeast Louisiana State Univ in Monroe (now called ULM). They're no longer the Indians for the same reasons above. Unbelievable.



Yes ULM is now the Warhawks.


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

TexasAggie said:


> Be very careful here....you might catch the attention of some POS human rights group that think the logo is "offensive" to Indians. They'll eventually sue GM, forcing them to change it to something more "sensitive and tolerant.":shutme
> 
> An example-My brother played football for Northeast Louisiana State Univ in Monroe (now called ULM). They're no longer the Indians for the same reasons above. Unbelievable.


Yep, now we are called the "Warhawks". Being a southern conservative and supporter of our war efforts in Iraq now I am offended. Why couldn't they have picked a name that doesn't offend anyone such as "Northeast Louisiana Sportsmen". 

Naw that won't work, now the ladies will be offended.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

The Arrowhead on my trunk is not very red. It should be red.
Anyone have the off red logo?


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

What is the part number for the Arrowhead on my trunk?
I need to replace this item.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

NT91 said:


> The Arrowhead on my trunk is not very red. It should be red.
> Anyone have the off red logo?


They're all like that. I went and bought an arrowhead from a Pontiac Solstice.(The one fixed on the Solstice's trunk) Much redder, with a nice chrome outline. I'll post pics later.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> They're all like that. I went and bought an arrowhead from a Pontiac Solstice.(The one fixed on the Solstice's trunk) Much redder, with a nice chrome outline. I'll post pics later.


How much and were did you buy the item?
Is it the same size as the OEM logo?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

NT91 said:


> How much and were did you buy the item?
> Is it the same size as the OEM logo?


Got it from Pontiac dealer for about $12.00. (Can't remember the exact price, but it was cheap) Yes, it is the same size, but it does have a little curve to it. Not much, though.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm originally from Illinois. I was born and raised just 60 miles north of Champaign-Urbana where the University of Illinois is. Some tree hugging neo-nazi group got a wild hair up their ass and sued them as well and just recently won forcing the school to drop the name Fighting Illini and the use of the Chief logo and the Headress because it was insulting to Native Americans. Nevermind the fact that the name was in honor of Chief Illiniwek and the Iroquois Indians (the county I lived in was Iroquois County). The school hasn't adopted a new name or mascot as of yet. But it does piss me off to no end knowing that almost 200 years of tradition is getting flushed down the toilet.


----------



## bigdawg77 (Nov 5, 2006)

Lewis Grizzard before he died had a great writing about the PC gone a muck in the NCAA.It was about UGA's band who was until the 70s known as The Dixie Redcoat Band.The powers that be felt "Dixie" was being coming more offensive to it was dropped.Lewis well then why not Redcoats isnt that offensive to all early American's who fought the British so that has to go.Next we move to Band, Pancho Villa had a band of desperados that killed many Texans so lets drop that.Now that leaves us with THE which is a dumb name for a bunch of muscians.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

What about THE THE. There is such a band.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Anyone have these on their GTO?


Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3 
245/45ZR-17 95Y VSB (31417 

or 235/45zr 17 Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> They're all like that. I went and bought an arrowhead from a Pontiac Solstice.(The one fixed on the Solstice's trunk) Much redder, with a nice chrome outline. I'll post pics later.


Will you post the pics?


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

Cottonfarmer said:


> Yep, now we are called the "Warhawks". Being a southern conservative and supporter of our war efforts in Iraq now I am offended. Why couldn't they have picked a name that doesn't offend anyone such as "Northeast Louisiana Sportsmen".
> 
> Naw that won't work, now the ladies will be offended.


Yeah they probably will too... why do you think Syracuse changed its name from the "Orangemen" to " The Orange"??


----------

